# help us noobs please?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

:wave:srry for posting soo much.. I will stop as soon as sumone answers this question fuly. i dont care if you post 300 times but i just wan this answered pelase. ok here goes.


Can anyone tell me everything i need to do for my rc 18 mt car? like to keep it up and stuff... i am planning to go to my first ever track. mostly i drive mine n the street or in my yard... soo anyone got any advice. THX very much and it should help all us noobs.:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe, before you race, go to the track and talk to the racers there. Ask them what tires they run, gearing, motor, setups and hop-ups. They may even have a box stock class. Anyway, that would give you an idea of what you need.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

Keep it clean! 

That's the simplest thing you can do, and you can go from there. Keeps you familiar with the car and component condition. 

Keep pins, screws, nuts and ball joints tight. 

Replace worn, cracked and broken parts as necessary.

A broken car won't finish the race and you can't win if you don't finish! Sorry for the ol' axiom!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Heres some things to know before you race an 18T


1- learn how to rebuild the ball diffs. cornering depends on good diffs,
2- learn how to re-build the shocks. the stock shocks leak like sives on the 18t's
3- make your self an after run check list to check for broken / damaged peices.
4- pick up a diff shim set to properly set the drivetrain gear mesh. this is really important when you start running hotter motors.
5 - tires- expect to buy a few sets- tires are in liquid expense in dirt racing, you can never have too many.
6 - batteries- This is one area where you truly get what you pay for, so when you spend good money on good batteries learn how to take care of them right.
7- a GOOD peak charger. this is another area where you get what you pay for.
8- a few alloy hop ups on the 18t will make it MUCH more durable. c-hubs, steering knuckles, and rear hubs.
9 - above all HAVE fun!
I will say one thing. You kind of started off at a back wards point. mini's are fun, but not very durable racers, especially for beginners. a 1/10 truck or buggy would have been a better choice for a first racer just because they are TOUGH!! Just ask my 12 yr old who has been racing for 4 years now.We have raced both 1/10th and minis and HE wanted to do away with the minis because there is just so much wrenching to keep them going that it was discouraging to him. Minis will eat alot of $$$$. Especially when you get the idea to go brushless with them.Most people buy a RTR and try to put a brushless in it, a couple months later they either sell it or realize that it would have been cheaper to build one out of pure hop up parts so it would handle the extra power. Look at it this way a Brushless for the 18t will cost around 130.00. Expect to spend more than that on parts so it will handle the brushless power and be reliable.I speak from experience. Iwas running a mini-inferno that ended up being nothing but hop ups. seriously the only stock parts that were from the original RTR were a few bolts and wheels and tires!! EVERYTHING else was aftermarket. But my B4 that I raced for 3 seasons was bone stock, and the only thing I ever had to replace on it was a front a-arm and servo saver.Which equalls about 10.00 in parts. And it got raced evry weekend for 3 years during the summer. Minis are fun, when they are running.1/10th stuff is always fun , because it almost always is running.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

thx 420 Tech R/C I got the car for my 15th b-day and i didnt really choose what one i got.. I really like this one but i know that it does cost alot. would i be better off going with gas or staying electric and go 1/10?:wave:


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

i would say get a rtr 1/10 scale losi xxxt or a team associated t4 thats what everybody runs at my local track i personally run a xxxt with a novak brushless and i also run a xxxbk2 which is the buggy version of the truck ive also had a rc18t and i did end up putting a lot of money into it then decide to got with the xxxt hope that helps:thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok i was also thinkin about brp? any feedback?


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

whats a brp those are the really small carpet cars


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

idk i just want a good off roader and onroader if possble in 1/18 or 1/10. Or i may even start gas or glow fuel.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

if your brand new at driving/racing rc you should hold off on a gas on but trust me if you learn how to handle a 1/10th scale truck you pretty much can drive anything and thats what i did im 17 years old and ive been into this stuff since i was about 8 or 9 and i started off with a traxxas rustler electric and moved on from there ive got some gas stuff right now and the 1/10th scale gas truck xxx nt gt gt2 there pretty hard to drive on the track still but you just gottta keep practicing with them :thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah what super dave said. Gas stuff just adds more problems to the situation if you dont know what you are doing with them. The BRP's are nice little on road racers. thats the key word, RACERS. they are made for racing on carpet and VERY smooth asphalt. They only sit about an 1/8 inch off the ground so they really arent for play just racing. Like a few people have said here start with either a 1/10 scale electric truck or buggy.They are tough, and can be bashed with at home as well as raced on the track, so they are kind of the jack of all trades of the r/c world.They are much more durable than the 1/18 scale cars. Plus learning how to wrench on a 1/10 scale will give you a good understanding of maintenance and set-up, plus they are just fun to drive.Not to mention alot of the components can be used in other 1/10 scale models in the future.So its a good neutral starting point.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok can you give me links to the best 1/10 rc cars? like pics or web sites.:thumbsup:


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

go to www.losi.com or go to www.teamassociated.com they are the leaders in racing 1/10th scale truck the trucks losi makes are the xxxtcr newest one out the xxxtmatt francis 2 good truck but diffrent tranny and some other parts from the xxxtcr and for associated would be the rc10t4 that is a good truck also almost all your lhs will carry parts for both of these trucks but go to those websites and check them out:thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

im looking at the speed T.. loks like a raod only truck? also i dont see 4wd trucks? i really would like oen fo those. only checked losi tho checkin other now


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

the speed t is way to fast for beginners but if thats what you waant thats what you can get but if you just keep looknig around there it has all the rc cars/trucks they have out now:thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

XXX-4 G+ 4WD Buggy Kit.. does this kit come with electronis? if you know.. cause its 300 sumtin $$$ and i think it would but most kits dont if it does this is the one for me man i feel it.. O YA:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
can you use the chat thing on here? if you can maybe we can talk like that would be easier and quicker.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

no thatis just for the kit less electronics. also keep in mind that the 4wd class is usually full of a-main drivers that are running BIG motor.Plus 4wd 1/10 scale cars are really kind of brittle. trust me on this one go with a 2wd truck or buggy. It will teach you loads of usefull driving techniques.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

o ok i just like 4wd but ill keep my fun car 4wd ok soo 1/10 buggy is best?


----------

